# catching red fish on sun block



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I decide to try something new today. I decided to take smart shield sunscree and put it all over my soft plastics just to see if it would affect the fish reaction to the bait. Well needless to say it didn't matter the fish didn't even know or didn't care if it was there. Once in a hope everyone likes the videos and please feel free to post a comment if you'd like.

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=9gkp4j&s=4


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Why don't you try something really challenging like catching one on the new ChickenBoy soft plastics.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

lol.. very nice.. I guess I will tell my buddy he is full of **** now telling me I wont catch reds if I put sunblock on my hands.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I am more impressed with your ability to always find the redfish.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Fishman1,

Can you please post a list of all the goofy things you have caught them on.

Thanks


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

reelthreat said:


> Hey Fishman1,
> 
> Can you please post a list of all the goofy things you have caught them on.
> 
> Thanks


Sun block.
Gum.
Rice Krispies.
Grapes.
Tomatoes.
Some of the videos I have not put up yet.
Carrots.
Starbursts.
Cheese.
Olive.
Pickles


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

I can even catch a catfish like you catch reds-there is a red here and there in galveston area -- house for sale / my company is hiring ,I am moving to fish heaven called corps ,,, lol


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> I am more impressed with your ability to always find the redfish.


Really, i guess your the one that says im going catching and not fishing! I would love to be able to worry about whats the next thing im gunna catch a red on rather than where can i find a red!


----------



## KID5150 (Jul 24, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> I am more impressed with your ability to always find the redfish.


 Right! I wish i could find them that easy. Keep the up the good work.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Lets see if u can catch a trout like that and not them retarded carp.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Hal01 said:


> Why don't you try something really challenging like catching one on the new ChickenBoy soft plastics.


good one!!


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Try hot dogs. Caught ten pound bass on em...should be able to catch a red!


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

DatDude said:


> Lets see if u can catch a trout like that and not them retarded carp.


He could probably catch one of those so called "retarded carp" with one of those sissy little trout


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

DatDude said:


> Lets see if u can catch a trout like that and not them retarded carp.


For your infomation I have 17 or 18 state records and lot's of them are trout. But thank you any way.


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Nice Post*

If theres one thing i know about FISHMAN, He Loves catching Sow Trout on whatever they will hit! Day or Night. Keep'em coming Fil

Slurp


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh..my bad.


FISHMAN1 said:


> For your infomation I have 17 or 18 state records and lot's of them are trout. But thank you any way.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Fishman,

Have you heard of this guy? Will it blend?

http://www.willitblend.com/

You need to try "Will it catch a redfish" series.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Bayscout22 said:


> Hey Fishman,
> 
> Have you heard of this guy? Will it blend?
> 
> http://www.willitblend.com/


This website is rediculous... Everyone, check it out!!!!

It is an instant classic.


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

Instantaneous hook up every single time. That truly is amazing!!


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Why is chickenboy wearing a yankers hat? I guess I missed something.



Hal01 said:


> Why don't you try something really challenging like catching one on the new ChickenBoy soft plastics.


I stopped eating reds when I filleted one and found a used condom in its stomach.


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

go to sleep brad


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Bayscout22 said:


> Hey Fishman,
> 
> Have you heard of this guy? Will it blend?
> 
> ...


Now THAT is entertainment! Watched most of the 'popular' ones and currently need a tylenol from laughing so hard. Good stuff!

Always like the Redfish videos. Might I suggest trying some Silly Putty next time? You can mold it into a lure. That would be 2Cool if they did in fact hit it.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Does anyone wonder what effect the sunscreen will have on the fish after being caught?


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> Does anyone wonder what effect the sunscreen will have on the fish after being caught?


Smart shield sunscree will not affect the fish in any way or kill your bait....


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hal01 said:


> Why don't you try something really challenging like catching one on the new ChickenBoy soft plastics.





MrNiceGuy said:


> Why is chickenboy wearing a yankers hat? I guess I missed something.


That's what I was wondering.....now that's retarded! LOL


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool video, Fil! Keep em' coming...


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I saw a guy on youtube and he was using Jalapenos and a hook. He wook reel in Red with that. Some times the hook would not set and he would show the half eaten Pepper. Too funy.


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

ChickenBoy soft plastics would be to easy....If I had some..


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

you should try using a banana, that would make for an episode of mythbusters.


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

or do some kind of MacGyver sorta thing with stuff you can find on a boat. Like a piece of rope, wires, a whistle, foam, ect...


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

*phil can fish*

ask O.J. and lucas,lol.great video dude.now lets go throw some 51mrs this winter

Shorty aka O.J.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I stopped eating reds when I filleted one and found a used condom in its stomach.[/QUOTE]

The Red probably ate the Weiner that was in that thing!!:slimer:


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

MrNiceGuy said:


> Why is chickenboy wearing a yankers hat? I guess I missed something.
> 
> I stopped eating reds when I filleted one and found a used condom in its stomach.


Aside from the condom being out of the wrapper how did you know it was used?


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

did you try any other sunscreen or do you have a control group???


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

corpus shorty said:


> ask O.J. and lucas,lol.great video dude.now lets go throw some 51mrs this winter
> 
> Shorty aka O.J.


HA! HA! I like that bro...Can't wait.....


----------

